# BASHING THE M3 need help!!



## chazzy (Apr 2, 2002)

I agree ... don't let it get to you. They make more than one kind of car because people prefer different thing. There are a lot of misconceptions about lots of different kinds of cars. Skimming through the thread:

- F-bodies don't handle like a brick. They handle a lot better than they used to and while they're not the best performers, they're definitely agile enough. A good driver in an F-body will out auto-x an newbie driver in an M3.
- The thump of lots of torque doesn't mean it's a fast car in the end. It just means it has a lot of torque. The Hummer has lots of torque. The S2000 doesn't have much torque. The S2000 is way faster in the end.
- The M3 is not for everyone.
- A WS6 is not for everyone.
- A cars worth is determined by more than a set of times.

Don't try to convince them. Just convince yourself.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the write ups you guys. I agree with you 100% now after the fact. Everyone has their own taste of cars which they are entitled too. I was in a little pissed off and a defending mood when I saw what theses clowns were saying about what I was spending my money on. Everyone has an opinion and thats fine I guess we are all human :angel: 

Don't worry I'm convinced and proud to be a BAVARIAN MOTOR WORKS owner :bigpimp:


----------



## chazzy (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, a little bit of friendly debate is great ... I enjoy talking about all kinds of cars with all kinds of people. Every now and then, you get someone that just refuses to understand other viewpoints (no one said they had to agree). You can't do anything but shrug, wish them the best, and walk away. Getting into an argument with those kinds of people just leaves you frustrated.

Cruise around the supercars.net forums and see what kind of garbage is posted there. Just people ranting and raving about things blindly -- especially about cars they've never driven.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Some excellent points*

I think the 'get the car you like' philosophy is a good way to go also. Case in point:

At the LA AutoX yesterday, a Ferrari 360 Modena and a Porsche 911 show up, but a guy in his favorite old E30 325 that knew what he was doing was quicker around the course.

Pick the car you like and become good at driving it. :thumb:


----------

